# 1976 Johnson (15 hp) Gear Oil Question



## MeanMouth (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll be changing the lower unit oil fairly soon as it seems like a simple job. I'm looking for opinions on the type of gear oil; I'm assuming 80w90 correct? Any preferences such as Royal Purple, Quicksilver, Pennzoil, etc that you have used?

Also, where would you buy the washers for the drain and oil level screws? Any marine supplier?

1976 15hp Johnson: Model #15R76A


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 5, 2010)

i personally use quicksilver in my old johnson but havent noticed a difference in any brands


----------



## cajuncook1 (Apr 5, 2010)

MeanMouth said:


> I'll be changing the lower unit oil fairly soon as it seems like a simple job. I'm looking for opinions on the type of gear oil; I'm assuming 80w90 correct? Any preferences such as Royal Purpal, Quicksilver, Pennzoil, etc that you have used?
> 
> Also, where would you buy the washers for the drain and oil level screws? Any marine supplier?
> 
> 1976 15hp Johnson: Model #15R76A




I've used penzoil *marine *gear oil in my 15hp Evinrude 1984 without problems

Part pictured number 31 More Details part number 0311598 WASHER
https://shop2.evinrude.com/ext/index.aspx?s1=75d4178c3279d2ddd400b9317448f722

Good reading here at this link!
https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/OMC/OMC%20info.htm

The marine Dr. changing gear oil.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj0la6c5FDg

Good luck my friend!!

cajuncook1


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 5, 2010)

good links cajun!


----------



## MeanMouth (Apr 6, 2010)

cajuncook1 said:


> MeanMouth said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be changing the lower unit oil fairly soon as it seems like a simple job. I'm looking for opinions on the type of gear oil; I'm assuming 80w90 correct? Any preferences such as Royal Purpal, Quicksilver, Pennzoil, etc that you have used?
> ...


Thanks for the links, I really appreciate you taking the time to post that information.


----------

